# Large betta art! Selling customized ones!



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are some betta art examples of what I can do.

Money will be used to support my sorority and other betta projects.
Paypal only please 

I can make customized betta art as well, and it will have the same quality as these!

Your betta in this style would be about $10.










Your betta in this style would be about $7









If prices are too high, please message me!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hmmm I should move this to classifieds D:

If a mod could do that...?


----------

